# Airplane Travel Motion Sickness



## Jace (Jun 29, 2022)

Best Airplane seat for avoiding motion sickness... 

If you tend to get sick on airplanes, *choose a seat over the wing on the right-side of the aircraft. *
Why?
Because being *over the wing *_puts you  on the center axis of the aircraft _and most flights turn left.
Sitting on the right, means you won't get _flung around as much._


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 29, 2022)

I learned from my sister to tilt My head to either side while the plane is taking off or landing.  This trick helps me to avoid motion sickness.  I’ve done both with OTC meds, such as Bonine and by itself.   I'm guessing it has something to do with the inner ear


----------



## oldman (Jun 29, 2022)

I have heard different theories where to sit for air sickness or in case of an accident. I recommend taking Dramamine for air sickness. You know there are three different axis on an aircraft. Vertical, Longitudinal and Lateral. The center of the axis can change when the plane climbs or descends or turns. However, for the most part the position of the center of the axis that you mentioned is mostly correct. Whether it aids in motion sickness, I cannot confirm. As for making more left turns, again, I cannot confirm that. I never considered charting how many left turns and right turns I made.


----------



## oldman (Jun 29, 2022)

There have been several supposed truths about flying that have been debunked as myths.
1, You can open a door to the outside while the plane is in the air. (Not true. Once the pilots pressurize the cabin, a person would need super human strength to open any door.)
2. A passenger can get drunk quicker once at cruising altitude. (Again, not true.)
3. The air circulating in an airplane is full of germs. (Not so. The air inside an airplane is about 98-99% pure. Most airlines use HEPA filters.) 

I’m sure if you do a search, you will find more.


----------



## Jace (Jun 29, 2022)

@oldman...T Y for your very informative & interesting posts.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 29, 2022)

I've never had any issues with motion sickness when flying.  However, I remember one time when flying back from Las Vegas when a guy seated across the aisle began to vomit badly.  Luckily, he had the sense to use the "Barf" bag, but the noises he made, and the odor, almost made me join him.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 30, 2022)

As a child, I used to suffer from 'car sickness', but I grew out of that.  I've never been seasick or had any problem when flying.   When I travelled to and from Hamburg, I joking called the flight 'incontinence airlines' as so many passengers (mostly regulars) left their seat to visit the toilet.  As a result, I always asked for a window seat so that I wouldn't have to move to let anyone past me. 

Flying used to be fun, but I've flown so many times, it's now mainly boring.  I've met quite a few pilots, and those on long haul have often talked about boredom.  Apart from take off and landing, they have described it as 'just keeping an eye on things'.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Jace said:


> Best Airplane seat for avoiding motion sickness...
> 
> If you tend to get sick on airplanes, *choose a seat over the wing on the right-side of the aircraft. *
> Why?
> ...


I fly a LOT..or did before Covid, and hopefully will once again when the airport chaos is over this year.. and I almost always take a wing seat.. or just in front or behind.. Always a window seat.. regardless of what side, doesn't matter to me, left or right. Never had motion sickness, and never been _flung around_.. even on occasion when my seat has been at the front or back


----------



## JustDave (Jun 30, 2022)

The only intolerable discomfort I feel on a plane is being squashed in like cattle going to the market. I have come to hate flying.  So when the pandemic came along, I never missed flying.


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> As a child, I used to suffer from 'car sickness', but I grew out of that.  I've never been seasick or had any problem when flying.   When I travelled to and from Hamburg, I joking called the flight 'incontinence airlines' as so many passengers (mostly regulars) left their seat to visit the toilet.  As a result, I always asked for a window seat so that I wouldn't have to move to let anyone past me.
> 
> Flying used to be fun, but I've flown so many times, it's now mainly boring.  I've met quite a few pilots, and those on long haul have often talked about boredom.  Apart from take off and landing, they have described it as 'just keeping an eye on things'.


Truthfully, even takeoffs have become mostly routine, unless there is bad weather outside. A lot of pilots will turn on the autopilot at about 500-1000 feet. I liked hand flying the plane until we reached around 8-10,000 feet. Landing keeps pilots busy. A lot going on to make good landings. One pilot is flying the plane and the other pilot is doing the communications, watching the gauges, extending the flaps and slats and lowering the landing gears. 

Long haul pilots that fly in excess of 8-10 hours will generally have two flight crews onboard and will switch about halfway through the flight. That’s another reason why I didn’t sign up for flying International. Talk about being bored. I enjoyed my 5-6 hour flights going coast to coast. Once we were airborne and at our cruising altitude and no weather issues ahead of us, we also just kept an eye on things. Having the autopilot was a great invention.

Many airlines will carry Dramamine to aid airsick passengers. Otherwise, I have heard passengers suggest drinking ginger ale or a fruit juice, like apple or orange juice will help them.


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2022)

JustDave said:


> The only intolerable discomfort I feel on a plane is being squashed in like cattle going to the market. I have come to hate flying.  So when the pandemic came along, I never missed flying.


I had a passenger that I came to know by first name. He flew quite often on my flights from Washington to LA. He would buy two seats in coach (window seat and middle seat on the 757 and both seats on the 767) with no one sitting beside him. That’s expensive, but he preferred not to have someone sitting next to him. I never asked him why.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2022)

Fortunately, I do not have motion sickness.  I flew daily when I was a flight nurse in the Air Force in the good old Goony Bird from France to Germany and wherever in between if necessary.  On civilian flights, I usually choose an aisle seat close as possible to an exit.  Habit.


----------



## bowmore (Jun 30, 2022)

My wife suffered badly from motion sickness. I introduced her to Bonine (generic meclazine) and has not had a problem since. It is non drowsy the way Dramamine is.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 30, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've met quite a few pilots, and those on long haul have often talked about boredom.  Apart from take off and landing, they have described it as 'just keeping an eye on things'.


I asked one of those guys what it was like once.  He described it as long periods of utter boredom punctuated by brief moments of shear terror.  I think he was exaggerating though.  At least I hope so.


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I asked one of those guys what it was like once.  He described it as long periods of utter boredom punctuated by brief moments of shear terror.  I think he was exaggerating though.  At least I hope so.


I have heard some of their war stories, like being over the Atlantic and going into a row of storms. Flying here in the U.S. and approaching storms, we can divert and change the flight plan. The only time we get caught is when storms are over or near the arriving airport. The Captain has to decide “Do I continue the landing or divert to another airport?” Airlines tell us to avoid diverting, unless absolutely necessary. I had my own opinion. I asked myself one question “Can we land safely and without putting ourselves in jeopardy?” With the new radar now on most planes, the pilots can spot microbursts, wind shear and low lying thunderstorms. Some of those t’storms can be above us at 40-50,000 feet. Then again, low lying storms below 20,000 feet can cause a problem while landing, depending on what the velocity of the wind was inside the storm.


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2022)

bowmore said:


> My wife suffered badly from motion sickness. I introduced her to Bonine (generic meclazine) and has not had a problem since. It is non drowsy the way Dramamine is.


I think Bonnie us a once a day tablet, but Dramamine is like 1 every 6 hours or something like that. I also think Bonnie has possibly more side effects. Not sure about that, but I do remember that we did carry Dramamine onboard for awhile and then I believe there was an issue and we stopped giving it out. I don’t know what the status is now.


----------



## Been There (Jul 2, 2022)

NOT a myth,,,,,,,,,,Fighter pilots or any combat pilots will sometimes wear "piddle packs." 
Look it up.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 3, 2022)

I've never suffered from motion sickness. That was a good thing because steaming on a destroyer in heavy seas can be a wilder ride than anything at Disneyland.  All the pitching and rolling just made me sleep more soundly.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 3, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> I joking called the flight 'incontinence airlines' as so many passengers (mostly regulars) left their seat to visit the toilet.  As a result, I always asked for a window seat so that I wouldn't have to move to let anyone past me.


That's something that I always do too. My wife and I used to travel to the US at least once a year, often twice. I sat in that seat with the seat belt on, for the full ten hours.


Capt Lightning said:


> Flying used to be fun, but I've flown so many times, it's now mainly boring.


Flying has never been fun, I can't explain why it distresses me so, probably psychosomatic. I refuse all meals and just to placate my wife, I sip water every so often to prevent dehydration. 
It's curious as to why I fear flying so, we have never had an experience like an aborted take off, not even a diversion to another airport, yet I'm filled with loathing when I enter that aircraft.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 3, 2022)

I fly 2 or more times a year. I prefer an aisle seat…I’d rather have someone need to get by me than for me to struggle to get by someone.

I’ve started paying extra for bulkhead seats because there’s more legroom. I’m 5’8 and Ron is 6’2 and a regular seat is uncomfortable, especially for Ron. 

I can’t remember the last time I saw a barf bag, a meal, or a blanket on a plane at least in economy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I fly 2 or more times a year. I prefer an aisle seat…I’d rather have someone need to get by me than for me to struggle to get by someone.
> 
> I’ve started paying extra for bulkhead seats because there’s more legroom. I’m 5’8 and Ron is 6’2 and a regular seat is uncomfortable, especially for Ron.
> 
> *I can’t remember the last time I saw a barf bag, a meal, or a blanket on a plane at least in economy.*


That's so true, not for years... the only thing in the pocket in the seat in front is the inflight magazine


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 3, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> That's something that I always do too. My wife and I used to travel to the US at least once a year, often twice. I sat in that seat with the seat belt on, for the full ten hours.
> 
> Flying has never been fun, I can't explain why it distresses me so, probably psychosomatic. I refuse all meals and just to placate my wife, I sip water every so often to prevent dehydration.
> It's curious as to why I fear flying so, we have never had an experience like an aborted take off, not even a diversion to another airport, yet I'm filled with loathing when I enter that aircraft.


When I travelled weekly to Hamburg, there were quite a few regular travellers on the flight.  One was an accident investigator for a winter sports company.  He didn't care for flying because he said he didn't understand the technicalities of the aircraft.  On the other hand, he was happy with ski lifts and cable cars because he had to know everything about them for his job.  I'm the opposite.  I am happy flying, but nervous about cable cars etc..

A slightly related topic... on the said Hamburg flights (which were very good) the cabin crew's safety briefing, was strange...  It went something like... "This is the safety briefing.  Some of you probably know this off by heart so you can just go on reading your newspapers"
As one pilot (airbus A 320) told me (in the bar)..  "don't bother with the safety briefing.  The planes are built and maintained to a very high standard and the crew are highly skilled, but if we crash we'll probably all be killed"  Not sure if he was joking or not.


----------



## oldman (Jul 3, 2022)

United has different options on different flights, but I have yet not to find a barf bag in the seat pocket. As for meals, again, it just depends on the length of the flight and destination. In first and business class, food and drinks are served. In coach, maybe passengers get food for sale or a snack pack that includes a sandwich, fruit and snack. It’s all about keeping costs down. International flights, everyone is going to eat. Coach passengers just get a quick meal, usually in a small box. Coach passengers can upgrade their food service prior to the flight, but there is a charge. I don’t know much else about the food service.

The worse part of flying for me now that I am retired is the airport and people’s behavior. I think the rudest people can be found inside an airport. I really have issues with people that use back packs and suddenly turn around or back up and I get whacked by their back pack. Then, when we board, it takes some people too much time to stow their bag in the overhead bins. The aisles get backed up and people become frustrated. Some airlines are making the bins larger to accommodate the larger bags.

The best part of the flight is the flight. Just sit, relax, get fed, have a drink and watch a movie.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

I always try to get an exit row isle seat, one that reclines but the row in front does not.


oldman said:


> He would buy two seats in coach (window seat and middle seat on the 757 and both seats on the 767) with no one sitting beside him.


I have a friend who books 3 seats for himself and his wife on long haul flights.  Costs him less than first, and is not too bad.  I have considered it, but never done it.



oldman said:


> I recommend taking Dramamine


I know from years of boating that dramamine really helps a lot of people with seasickness.   However to be most effective you should start taking it the night before, after you leave the dock its too late.  I don't take it, lucky I guess I have not been seasick since I was a kid, and never had any other kind of motion sickness.  No idea why some of us do and some don't.

Dramamine is an antihistamine and I have found that other antihistamines work just as well.  However so do a lot of placebos, I think motion sickness can be partially psychological.  When I was a kid whenever we got seasick my father stopped the boat and threw us overboard.  It worked, but now I am not sure that wasn't just placebo.  Worked well though.  Guess you shouldn't try it on an airline.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 3, 2022)

Been There said:


> NOT a myth,,,,,,,,,,Fighter pilots or any combat pilots will sometimes wear "piddle packs."
> Look it up.












www.taskandpurpose.com/news/air-force-pilots-skydrate-piddle-packs/

www.militarytimes.com/video/2020/03/02/heres-how-female-aviators-tackle-the-piddle-pack-newsbreak/

www.wired.com/2008/05/pilot-relief/

www.100knots.com/how-do-fighter-pilots-attend-natures-call-while-at-cruising-altitudes/

www.executiveflyers.com/how-do-fighter-pilots-pee-and-poop/

www.theautopian.com/how-i-got-my-navy-callsign-by-shitting-myself-in-an-f-a-18-fighter-jet-twice

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine_collection_device

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_Absorbency_Garment


----------



## oldman (Jul 3, 2022)

I knew a couple flyers in the Air Force and Marines that talked about using these things. I’m glad I never had a reason to have to use them. Piddle Pads are available on Amazon.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 3, 2022)

It's a long time since I have been on a plane. I thought your seat was assigned to you and you had no choice where you sat. Are you actually able to choose?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2022)

One thing that ticks me off, is that at time of booking, a specific seat number is assigned .. only to find someone else in that seat, once boarded. Often, they aren't asked to vacate the seat, and you have to sit somewhere else ... grrrrr!


----------



## Chet (Jul 3, 2022)

I flew a lot in the Air Force and some as a civilian for vacations, but now I'm finished because I really have no place I want or have to go.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> One thing that ticks me off, is that at time of booking, a specific seat number is assigned .. only to find someone else in that seat, once boarded. Often, they aren't asked to vacate the seat, and you have to sit somewhere else ... grrrrr!


Delta has always fixed that for me, sometimes I don't want the person to have to move and say so, otherwise the flight attendant relocates them.  I guess it may vary from airline to airline.


----------



## oldman (Jul 3, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Delta has always fixed that for me, sometimes I don't want the person to have to move and say so, otherwise the flight attendant relocates them.  I guess it may vary from airline to airline.


United is the same. Best thing to do is not to ask the person in your seat to move. Request the flight attendant to do it. If your confirmation has an assigned seat number on it, you are entitled to that seat. I get free travel, but have to sit where the company randomly assigns me to sit. I will often use my mileage to upgrade and get into first or business class. I just pay the difference between coach and the higher class.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

oldman said:


> United is the same. Best thing to do is not to ask the person in your seat to move. Request the flight attendant to do it.


That's right, I always do it that way.  

I did have a couple of problems, back before the electronic ticket scanning.  Once I got on the flight a day early... and once it was a very close connection the airline had assumed I was not going to make and gave my seat away.  Both times the plane was not full so I made it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2022)

oldman said:


> United is the same. Best thing to do is not to ask the person in your seat to move. Request the flight attendant to do it. If your confirmation has an assigned seat number on it, you are entitled to that seat. I get free travel, but have to sit where the company randomly assigns me to sit. I will often use my mileage to upgrade and get into first or business class. I just pay the difference between coach and the higher class.


The stewardess always looks at my ticket. Often, they have asked the passenger to move .. but, not always. If I ask for a specific window or aisle seat, that's what I expect to get.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> but, not always


What airline?  I have never had that happen.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What airline?  I have never had that happen.


Air Canada and Qantas.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Air Canada and Qantas.


Never flow either, as I said earlier I guess different airlines are different.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Never flow either, as I said earlier I guess different airlines are different.


Oh, and American Airlines. When they were on strike, it was a terrible flight experience.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 3, 2022)

Speaking of seat assignments, We were assigned row 29. They apparently changed equipment, because there were only 28 rows, I showed our tickets to the FA, and asked,"Are we supposed to sit in the bathrooms?". She laughed, and told us the flight was not full, so pick your seats.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2022)

The best flight I took was my first Canada-Australia trip on Qantas. Very few passengers, so, I was able to spread out and nap across 3 seats in the middle row. It was a very long flight, Toronto to LAX, then on Qantas - L.A. - Sydney, then on another flight, to Adelaide.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> a terrible flight experience


Maybe I am lucky but I have had very few bad flight experiences, and I did fly a lot.  I am a 6 million miler on Delta  and had over 100k on several other airlines.  That is a lot of flying.  Maybe I just got used to it.  And I do know that Delta treated me better than most for that reason. 

For example I was once on an Austrian Airlines flight from Geneva to Dulles (Washington DC).  It was a Delta code share so we had a couple of Delta flight attendants.  The flight was late, leaving me with a very tight connection in Dulles.  I asked one of the Delta flight attendants about it and she said she would do what she could.  

When we got to Dulles they had people movers, but the flight attendant arranged for me to go with her on a food service truck.  We went directly to the flight crew immigration and customs, then the truck drive me out to the plane for my connecting flight.  I barely made it.  That was one time I am pretty sure my high mileage status paid off.


----------



## oldman (Jul 4, 2022)

I have flown over 10,000,000 miles throughout my career and as a passenger. Unfortunately, they don’t give frequent flyer miles to flight crews. On a Boeing 767-400, there are five lavatories. During a flight from New York to LAX, two of our lavatories became unusable. There was a lady that really had to use the lav that she tried to jump the line. This caused a ruckus. It became such an issue that I had to send the F/O back to get everyone settled down. He said he had to threaten the people causing the incident with having to land the plane and having them all arrested for causing a disturbance on an aircraft.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2022)

Best seat for avoiding motion sickness and all the nonsense going on regarding air travel these days, is on an Amtrak train.  I hope I never have to fly again,


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Pinky said:


> One thing that ticks me off, is that at time of booking, a specific seat number is assigned .. only to find someone else in that seat, once boarded. Often, they aren't asked to vacate the seat, and you have to sit somewhere else ... grrrrr!


Oh If I find someone in the seat I've paid for then be sure they 're leaving it... 

The budget airline I usually fly with charges different prices for seats.. so  I usually pay for the most expensive seat, so no-one is gonna be sitting in it ..other than me..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Talking of  Easyjet.. 

_EasyJet's chief operating officer Peter Bellew has resigned amid growing pressure on the airline to reduce flight disruption, as Britons trying to fly abroad for their summer holidays once again faced huge waits at airports today.

Mr Bellew, who used to work for Ryanair, has quit the Luton-based airline - one of the worst hit by cancellations in recent months, having axed thousands of flights including many just hours before they were due to depart.

It comes after trade union Unite claimed last month that there was a 'lack of leadership' within easyJet, and Mr Bellew should be 'taking control of this situation' as the aviation sector struggles to cope with the rising demand for travel amid staff shortages and difficulties obtaining security clearance for new recruits. EasyJet said that David Morgan - who has been with the airline since 2016 - has been appointed as interim chief operating officer.

Mr Bellew, who also previously worked for Malaysia Airlines, made headlines at the start of the pandemic when he issued an apology after circulating a video among staff in Febraury 2020 which referred to the 'ridiculous hype' surrounding coronavirus, urged staff to 'please to show up for work' and 'focus on better on-time performance'. 
_
Today.. the chaos ensued.. and passengers were left queuing in the car park  waiting to get in for security..


----------



## Don M. (Jul 4, 2022)

As if all the cancelled and delayed flights aren't bad enough...there is a growing problem with "lost" luggage.  Can you imagine taking a nice vacation only to find that your suitcase is somewhere else???   It will be a long time before we plan another flight.


----------



## oldman (Jul 4, 2022)

Don M. said:


> As if all the cancelled and delayed flights aren't bad enough...there is a growing problem with "lost" luggage.  Can you imagine taking a nice vacation only to find that your suitcase is somewhere else???   It will be a long time before we plan another flight.


You can purchase protection against lost luggage. I flew from Washington to Boston to visit friends on United and they labeled one of my two pieces wrong. The case with my suit in it for a wedding that I was going to attend was lost. Because I had a First Class ticket, I received $100, instead of the usual $50.00. I pay more than $100 for my suits. I was able to get a new suit and have it altered the day before the wedding for a premium charge. My lost suitcase showed up 3 days later at home from Cleveland (?).


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 4, 2022)

www.transportation.gov/airconsumer/fly-rights

www.unitedafa.org/news/2022/1/10/the-airline-passenger-rights-everyone-should-know

https://officialgazette.gov.ph/summary-of-the-rights-of-air-passengers/

www.change.org/p/flying-is-everyone-s-righttofly-staralliance-skyteam

www.nclnet.org/aviation_priorities_letter_to_dot/








www.flyersrights.org

www.facebook.com/FlyersRights/

www.twitter.com/FlyersRights/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlyersRights.org








www.airhelp.com/en

www.facebook.com/AirHelp/

www.twitter.com/theairhelper?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AirHelp


----------



## oldman (Jul 5, 2022)

I just spoke with a pilot friend of mine still working. I guess this weekend in some cities service was really messed up. A lot of late and cancelled flights. Get used to it.

If anyone remembers correctly, I forewarned our posters at that time that the worse was coming. Well, it’s here.


----------



## oldman (Jul 5, 2022)

Four hours wait time? No way. At Southwest, they will take your number and call you back, usually in less than 30 minutes. Why would this man think there should be no problems getting help at the airlines?

There is no mandatory rule for compensation of bumped or cancelled flights. Most airlines will offer their passengers some form of compensation because they know the day is coming when the passenger will be in control.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jul 5, 2022)

bowmore said:


> My wife suffered badly from motion sickness. I introduced her to Bonine (generic meclazine) and has not had a problem since. It is non drowsy the way Dramamine is.





bowmore said:


> My wife suffered badly from motion sickness. I introduced her to Bonine (generic meclazine) and has not had a problem since. It is non drowsy the way Dramamine is.


I have always had a problem with motion sickness!  My wife and I started scuba diving a few years ago, and I found that when the boat was anchored and I was putting on my gear to dive, that the boat motion really got me sick.  Diving seasick is dangerous so I had to figure something out.  Our dive master told me to take a* Bonine *(already mentioned) pill 30 min. before getting on the boat!  Bingo, it worked, and I now take a pill before flying, going to the amusement park, or diving!  It is a great option for me....


----------



## oldman (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Talking of  Easyjet..
> 
> _EasyJet's chief operating officer Peter Bellew has resigned amid growing pressure on the airline to reduce flight disruption, as Britons trying to fly abroad for their summer holidays once again faced huge waits at airports today.
> 
> ...


Holly—-Were these pictures taken in London?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

No these particular pictures were taken at Manchester airport.. but the same story is being played out all across the UK


----------



## oldman (Jul 6, 2022)

I keep being drawn to these pictures. That’s a lot of unhappy customers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

oldman said:


> I keep being drawn to these pictures. That’s a lot if unhappy customers.


Budget airline Easy Jet's CEO has just resigned...


----------



## oldman (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Budget airline Easy Jet's CEO has just resigned...


I have heard and read about Easy Jet. They are equivalent to our Southwest Airlines. These low cost airlines mostly do have lower fares, including with Southwest, each passenger can check two bags for free. They serve a drink and a small pack of pretzels. Seating is based on first come, first served, unless you pay extra. I have flown on Southwest if I can’t get a flight on United that suits my time line. I am IK with them, except they fly all Boeing 737’s. I prefer larger planes to get more room. Southwest only has one class of service.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

oldman said:


> I have head and read about Easy Jet. They are equivalent to our Southwest Airlines. These low cost airlines mostly do have lower fares, including with Southwest, each passenger can check two bags for free. They serve a drink and a small pack of pretzels. Seating is based on first come, first served, unless you pay extra. I have flown on Southwest if I can’t get a flight on United that suits my time line. I am IK with them, except they fly all Boeing 737’s. I prefer larger planes to get more room. Southwest only has one class of service.


nope .. we have to book and pay a supplement for seats on EasyJet..no first come first served..seats are all alocated at booking, and there's a tier of prices for each seat.. the fares may be low but the price for hold luggage very often costs far more than the flight, then add on the fast tracking at security, and the price of the parking.. .. so in actuality the flight isn't as cheap as it first appears..


----------



## oldman (Jul 6, 2022)

At Southwest, if the passenger wants to be in the first 30 seats, there’s a premium. If the passenger wants to get a better seat, they have to pay a premium (Early Bird) to check-in early, otherwise, they check-in 24 hours before the departure time. Early Bird check in is an automatic check in service controlled by the airline.  There are three boarding lines, A, B, C. Each line starts at 1 and goes through 60. It sounds complicated and is more of a pain than anything. Just give me an assigned seat when I purchase the ticket. However, if you want to select a certain seat, even with United, the passenger pats a premium.

Do passengers pay to check bags, if flying on Easy Jet?


----------



## Moon Rat (Jul 8, 2022)

On my first plane ride I was so sick that I wanted off NOW! The flight attendant gave me two Dramamine capsules and it stopped me from vomiting, but I still felt like a truck ran over me for hours. I had to take a plane home so I went to the drugstore and asked the druggist what was best to use and he said Dramamine, so I bought it and took 2 on the way to the airport and then 2 more right after I sat down in the plane. It did the job. I felt OK for the entire ride.


----------

